
ESON (or: yet another stab at slightly improving JSON) - wilg
https://gist.github.com/wilg/0a2961601a391688dd7f33e812bdfb02
======
core-questions
I don't mind it, but the problem with something like this is that it won't
just automagically fall back to parseable JSON. Too many tools have top-tier
support for that now (e.g. JSONPath parsers and so forth) - you've got a
tremendous uphill battle for only a small gain.

